# opinions on Robar / NP3 gun finishing



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Any opinions (either positive or negative) on Robar / NP3 gun finishing ?

Robar NP3 Firearms Finish

Their advertised prices for this work seems a bit on the high side to me when compared to the advertised prices for complete gun refinishing by other providers and methods.

Is this NP3 finishing worth the generally extra price that they are asking ?

Thanks.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know which outfit you're looking at.

I had seven slides done a CCR

CCR-REFINISHING

A couple of the guns in in rough shape.

They returned with not one slide having a blemish on it.:smt082

One of the best finish jobs I've ever seen.

If you call them tell Mary Hi for me :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have personally used "the robar company" to refinish 6 handguns & a couple of shotguns over the past 10 years. Their work is flawless, customer service is outstanding, and their "np3" finish is "the bomb" in my opinion. Go to their website & read about the "np3" finishing process. I promise you will not be disappointed with the results nor the lifetime of protection against rust, corrosion, & fitting tolerance wear this finish will provide you.


----------

